# blue belly after spay?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well this is not of a Maltese, it's actually a friends Shih Tzu. They had her spayed at the humane animal clinic, I can't remember exactly when but at least 3 months ago, maybe more. I didn't see her until like a month after her surgery, and me and my boyfriend noticed she had dark-ish blue on her belly where the incision was, but we assumed it's normal since it happened to Cici too. But on Perli (the Shih tzu) the area was much larger, but maybe because she's bigger? (about 9lbs). 
Anyways, today I was brushing Perli, and when I turned her over on her back, I noticed it's still there, and the scar is gone already so it looked healed already, but under the skin it's a blue color. Cici's blueish color went away already, and her belly is perfectly normal looking now.

There's no swelling or blood or anything else in the area, just that blue tint to the skin, very large though like the size of a hand extended out. Is this something to worry about for Perli?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have never heard of that. Maybe you should suggest she take her to the vet to be checked.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the answer:

one of my Malteses was spayed at the Humane Animal Clinic and they put this tint that you are talking about
and they told me that this tint never washes away and the reason they do it is
as an indication that this pet has been spayed/neutered.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

What! They make your dog blue to indicate that?

Even for male dogs? Because missing testes would be hint enough. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

did you find out afterwards - call the humane society or vet?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

for girls i guess i could see that, because where my izzy's incision was..you cant even see any signs of it. the vet did a great job and even matched up her spots, you can't even tell she has been spayed. but i stil think i would be upset if they colored her belly blue...


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! I had no idea they did that. Is there a reason why on Cici it went away already? Her belly is back to pink and spots now. I think I see a tiny bit blue in one area but hardly noticeable. Maybe they put a little too much on Perli lol. I'll call the place where they did her spay to double check. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

